
The Rise of Netflix Competitors Has Pushed Consumers Back Toward Piracy - neverminder
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/d3q45v/bittorrent-usage-increases-netflix-streaming-sites
======
LinuxBender
In my humble opinion, people should rent a cheap VPS to run bittorrent from,
then sftp the data down once you have what you want and then decom the VM. It
would be on a faster uplink / downlink than your home and would keep your home
IP out of sandvine's records for BT.

Most VPS providers can charge by the minute now, so it's really cheap, even if
you get a large VM.

